# How soon can I get a PCD date?



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi folks,
I have an ED scheduled for Feb 13th. What is the procedure and when can I start bugging the PCD/CA about a PCD delivery date?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

skris said:


> Hi folks,
> I have an ED scheduled for Feb 13th. What is the procedure and when can I start bugging the PCD/CA about a PCD delivery date?
> Thanks in advance


First ask your CA to send a reservation request, this will/may help you get a earlier date when your car reaches VDC.
Once your car reaches VDC, PCD folks will get in touch with you and will give you a date to pick it up.
Until it reaches VDC they cannot give you date but you will get priority if your CA sends the request early....,


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

DreamCar said:


> First ask your CA to send a reservation request, this will/may help you get a earlier date when your car reaches VDC.
> Once your car reaches VDC, PCD folks will get in touch with you and will give you a date to pick it up.
> Until it reaches VDC they cannot give you date but you will get priority if your CA sends the request early....,


Thanks. I will put in a request to my CA. Like your definition of life. Lol


----------

